# Vizsla Puppy Energy



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

My wife and I just recently purchased a vizsla puppy. Currently he is about 9 weeks. We absolutely love him! I have been pleasantly surprised about his energy level to this point, which is playful, but also very laid back at times. I realize that puppies sleep a lot initially, but he's rather calm even when not sleeping. 

I was wondering what everyone's experience with their dog was? Did he/she have a tone of energy from the beginning? At what age did your dog reach its "peak" energy? When did the dog start to really "liven" up?

Just wanting to know what to expect over the next few months.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Your pups energy level is just starting to ramp up. My advise is to eat your Wheaties every morning and just hang on for the ride. 

VERY IMPORTANT!!!--Take at leat one pic a day...you won't believe how fast they will grow!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

hahahaa....DixiesMom is right.
Your pup is just feeling you guys out right now, he's waiting to make his move and then before you know it you'll have this on your hands. ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSm5-e7uga4&feature=player_embedded

Good luck with the little guy, you're gonna have a blast.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

deeco3307

Each puppy/dog is different. 
I've had two that have been so laid back that you would think they needed to see the vet. They were content to live the life of a couch potato, but when I was ready to go, they had no problems keeping up. 
I currently have one that is a high wire act. Runs at the red line until she hits the wall.
I had one that had such intense controlled energy it was a little unnerving. He vibrated energy from day 1.
I also had one that was so physically gifted that he took life at his own pace. Neither hot, nor cold, but you just couldn't keep up. Just the neatest dog.

My males reached their top level at about two to three. They could run at 15 to 20 mph for 3-4 hours. Stopping only long enough to pee and get water. I have girls for the first time now and they're just a joy. Not quite as physical as the males, but still more than enough.

As for "livening up", well,,, they're not horses, but I can guarantee you that your little guy will be able to beat the world record holding 4x100m mens relay team, keep going, and outrun an Olympic Marathoner without stopping in a year 
They're fast, I promise.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember wiley being really really lively as a puppy, at the point just before he had finished his vaccinations and you could walk him I was literally playing withn him every hour of the day to wear him out haha.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Archie is 6 months old & has his mad running around sessions & then his sleeping sessions but now has an inbetween also which he didn't when he was younger. And he is getting bigger by the day!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

maple goes from being pretty calm, to sleepy, to bursts of high energy, to sleepy again. Normal puppy pattern. She's only 7.5 weeks, and she ran back and forth across the main floor about 50 times non-stop (even running into walls). It was hilarious. But my boyfriend and I just looked at eachother in terror..this is only the beginning! I agree with the comment before, get ready for the ride and eat your wheatties!


----------

